
The Lorentz Force - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8QWB8IfNoIs
======
ksaj
I wonder how related or not-related this is to static attraction (eg: bending
a water stream by placing your finger near the stream from a running tap.)

Also, his 90 degree illustration immediately brought to mind the "3-D Loser"
hand gesture we learned in school to remember the direction of positive /
negative electrical flow. Googling that brought me to
[http://montessorimuddle.org/wp-
content/uploads/2012/01/Right...](http://montessorimuddle.org/wp-
content/uploads/2012/01/Right_hand_rule_cross_product.png) and quite
satisfactorily also connected it to the Lorentz Force with this version of the
illustration: [http://montessorimuddle.org/wp-
content/uploads/2012/01/Right...](http://montessorimuddle.org/wp-
content/uploads/2012/01/Right_hand_rule_cross_product.png)

------
peter_d_sherman
Look at the way the electricity apparently rotates the water in the second
example... fascinating!

